# The CUBE Method



## Joliver

The CUBE Method was created by Brandon Lilly.  Brandon Lilly was a westsider for some time and you can see the influence of that Westside training in his program.  The very core of the program isn't much more than a "no frills" Westside.   If you love Brandon, or the cube, or both--please don't take that as an insult, being as how Westside creates champions (like Lilly).  

The CUBE Method philosophy

1)  PRs are for the platform--A gym PR is folklore and grows with the passage of time.  
2)  Don't miss lifts--Don't be overzealous and miss lifts by overestimating your abilities.  
3)  Each method is as important as the next--Don't play favorites and just "go through the motions" with days other than your favorite.

Layout of the Cube

You will lift 3-4 days per week in the cube method.  Each day of the week will be will be dedicated to a particular method.  The cube is set up as a 10 week program.  

Your FIRST week will look like this:

Day 1:  Max effort squat day
Day 2:  Dynamic (explosive, as Lilly refers to it) effort Bench press day
Day 3:  Repetition day for Deadlift
Day 4:  Bodybuilding day (optional)--for Overhead presses and other lagging groups.

Your SECOND week:

Day 1: Repetition Day for Squat
Day 2:  Max effort Bench press
Day 3:  Dynamic Deadlift day
Day 4:  Bodybuilding day (same as week 1)

Your THIRD week:

Day 1:  Dynamic Squat Day
Day 2:  Repetition Bench Day
Day 3:  Max effort Deadlift Day
Day 4:  Bodybuilding day (same as week 1)

Week 4:  Back to week 1

Did you catch the pattern?  You will do each method (ME, DE, Rep) only once per week per lift.  For example, you will never max bench, squat, and DL in the same week.  

Weights and Loading

Heavy Day Wave 1:  80% x 2 reps x 5 sets
Heavy Day Wave 2:  85% x 2 reps x 3 sets
Heavy Day Wave 3:  90% x 1 rep, 92.5% x 1 rep, 95% x 1 rep

Dynamic Day Wave 1:  50% x 3 x 8
Dynamic Day Wave 2:  55% x 3 x 8
Dynamic Day Wave 3:  60% x 3 x 8 

Rep Day Wave 1:  70% x 8 reps x 1 set
Rep Day Wave 2:  80% x 8 reps x 1 set
Rep Day Wave 3:  90% x 8 reps x 1 set

Acceptable Core Lifts:

Squat (no other lifts)
Bench press and other major presses (not OHP)
Deadlift/deficit DL

Assistance Lifts

After each core lift, you will chose between 3-5 accessory moves, and do them in a bodybuilding scheme (set/rep range).  

Now before anyone gets mad at me and screams "hey man, that isn't right, I got the e-book and it says..." let me say this:  Kiss my ass.  You should have posted up. This is a pretty good representation of what the CUBE Method is about, but it isn't the cube in its entirety.  Lilly is actually pretty specific about which exercises he believes should be used, and I don't necessarily believe that you need to do the exact program, but you should follow the spirit of it.  This should get you there.  

If you have any questions, feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## ECKSRATED

Nice post man. 

Starting week 4 or wave 2 tomorrow. Like it so far but like I've said in a different thread I don't feel like u go heavy enough on heavy days. But i shall see if it works in 6 weeks.


----------



## Assassin32

ECKSRATED said:


> Nice post man.
> 
> Starting week 4 or wave 2 tomorrow. Like it so far but like I've said in a different thread I don't feel like u go heavy enough on heavy days. But i shall see if it works in 6 weeks.



Ecks, I'm thinking about running the cube also. How did you like the 1st 3 weeks? I have never ran a program or anything and Jol recommended the cube. I kinda feel like it looks light on the big 3 all the way through, but guys much bigger, stronger, and smarter than me use it so....what the hell....I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## j2048b

shit ya man! jo liver is one awesome dude!

anda pm has been sent 2 ya!


----------



## Fsuphisig

Im really considering running this method, great sum up.


----------



## j2048b

Im gonna start it within the next few weeks


----------



## ECKSRATED

Assassin32 said:


> Ecks, I'm thinking about running the cube also. How did you like the 1st 3 weeks? I have never ran a program or anything and Jol recommended the cube. I kinda feel like it looks light on the big 3 all the way through, but guys much bigger, stronger, and smarter than me use it so....what the hell....I'll give it a whirl.


I like it man. So far so good. I've never followed any strength program before so I will see how this goes after week 10. If i don't PR then in goin back to my type of training again. Lol. 

It calls for a lot of accessory work which I like but I still feel the heavy days aren't enough but still sticking to what the program calls for and will see if it works.


----------



## j2048b

Do you guys feel that being chemically enhanced is better in terms of these pl programs?


----------



## DieYoungStrong

J20 said:


> Do you guys feel that being chemically enhanced is better in terms of these pl programs?



I feel that being chemically enhanced is better for any program...


----------



## j2048b

DieYoungStrong said:


> I feel that being chemically enhanced is better for any program...



Ok nice...


----------



## Fsuphisig

J20 said:


> Do you guys feel that being chemically enhanced is better in terms of these pl programs?


Is this a serious question lol ofcourse ! Your gunna get huge


----------



## j2048b

Fsuphisig said:


> Is this a serious question lol ofcourse ! Your gunna get huge



What i meant is is it still possible to obtain great results doing any pl routine without being chemically enhanced?


----------



## ECKSRATED

J20 said:


> What i meant is is it still possible to obtain great results doing any pl routine without being chemically enhanced?


of course man. There's plenty of natural PLers out there that follow programs just like this.


----------



## Fsuphisig

I hope so cuz im natural and plan on doing it during summer !


----------



## j2048b

Fsuphisig said:


> I hope so cuz im natural and plan on doing it during summer !



Nice! Gl bro! Im gonna see how it pans out... Then might add some chems if need be


----------



## widehips71

J20 said:


> What i meant is is it still possible to obtain great results doing any pl routine without being chemically enhanced?



Dude I trained with a PL team this past Sunday and watched two different guys bench over 700 with a shirt.  And I know for a fact they don't use hormones


----------



## TheBlob

Geeeezus 700 bench..Thats incredible.. I love that shit


----------



## f.r.a.n.k.

"Let me say this..." LOL!
Great post brother


----------



## PillarofBalance

J20 said:


> Do you guys feel that being chemically enhanced is better in terms of these pl programs?



Yes but it doesn't mean it's necessary.


----------



## DocDePanda187123

J20 said:


> What i meant is is it still possible to obtain great results doing any pl routine without being chemically enhanced?



Being natty and powerlifting requires you to program your training in such a way as to make the quickest and most efficient progress/strength BUT while also considering recovery. As you become more advanced the stress required to drive further adaptation becomes so much that recovery must be actively planned for or else you'll overtrain and regress. As a novice, your gains are so quick bc you're not adapted so any stimulus will stress adaptation and your recovery abilities are very quick so linear progress is preferred. An intermediate or advanced lifter cannot make linear progress bc the stress needed to drive adaptation cannot be recovered from in time for the next workout. This is why you'll see many programs have structured deloads every so often or in the case of some others you'll see active recovery days as part of each work week where <80% 1RM Intensity is used and volume is also dropped. 

My point is that you've got to tailor your programming or pick an existing successful program to your current level of advancement. If you don't overtraining is a real possibility or the flip side would be artificially slower progress than could be made. AAS allows for increased anabolic activity, increased recovery, allows you to work harder for longer so it will change the way you can program the training. 

Oh and before Joli jumps on this ....Westside is an example of a program that doesn't really need much in the way of deloads bc you're never working with high intensity on he same lift for prolonged periods of time. Your main lift may change every week or two which will allow you to prevent many of these issues But I'm not sure a novice would be best suited running a program like this.


----------



## j2048b

Docd187123 said:


> Being natty and powerlifting requires you to program your training in such a way as to make the quickest and most efficient progress/strength BUT while also considering recovery. As you become more advanced the stress required to drive further adaptation becomes so much that recovery must be actively planned for or else you'll overtrain and regress. As a novice, your gains are so quick bc you're not adapted so any stimulus will stress adaptation and your recovery abilities are very quick so linear progress is preferred. An intermediate or advanced lifter cannot make linear progress bc the stress needed to drive adaptation cannot be recovered from in time for the next workout. This is why you'll see many programs have structured deloads every so often or in the case of some others you'll see active recovery days as part of each work week where <80% 1RM Intensity is used and volume is also dropped.
> 
> My point is that you've got to tailor your programming or pick an existing successful program to your current level of advancement. If you don't overtraining is a real possibility or the flip side would be artificially slower progress than could be made. AAS allows for increased anabolic activity, increased recovery, allows you to work harder for longer so it will change the way you can program the training.
> 
> Oh and before Joli jumps on this ....Westside is an example of a program that doesn't really need much in the way of deloads bc you're never working with high intensity on he same lift for prolonged periods of time. Your main lift may change every week or two which will allow you to prevent many of these issues But I'm not sure a novice would be best suited running a program like this.



Dang doc this is what i wanted to hear! Details! Its all in the details! 

I basically started asking this question for any of those out there who do not use aas, i think it would be great, if we dont already have something, to put together a separate thread with what doc has said explaining how different a non aas user goes about his training as opposed to an aas user...

Then q and a's can be had in a separate thread for all those who might need a better understanding and who might need some assistance while not using any aas in their regimen....


----------



## DocDePanda187123

J20 said:


> Dang doc this is what i wanted to hear! Details! Its all in the details!
> 
> I basically started asking this question for any of those out there who do not use aas, i think it would be great, if we dont already have something, to put together a separate thread with what doc has said explaining how different a non aas user goes about his training as opposed to an aas user...
> 
> Then q and a's can be had in a separate thread for all those who might need a better understanding and who might need some assistance while not using any aas in their regimen....



We had another thread recently about how your training changes on cycle or off and many answered they have the same training. To a large degree it can be the same ie lift selection, the split you do, the reps and sets, etc but the way you program progression more than likely will change once off cycle. Again, certain exceptions will always exist. 

I think it's a great question to ask, even though you already knew the answer lol, bc as you point out we're getting many new members. Some young, some not ready for AAS, some in between cycles, etc so this info can help that population demographic.


----------



## j2048b

yeah doc, its good for a lot of newbees to also see people post that may or may not use any aas in order to accomplish their goals, i may or maynot be one of those guys...i plead the fif....:


----------



## j2048b

Docd187123 said:


> We had another thread recently about how your training changes on cycle or off and many answered they have the same training. To a large degree it can be the same ie lift selection, the split you do, the reps and sets, etc but the way you program progression more than likely will change once off cycle. Again, certain exceptions will always exist.
> 
> I think it's a great question to ask, even though you already knew the answer lol, bc as you point out we're getting many new members. Some young, some not ready for AAS, some in between cycles, etc so this info can help that population demographic.



Yes it NEEDS to be reiterated day in and day out as we have seen recently there was a thread by a newbee... Who cycled and had no reason to really touch the stuff...and countless others... Some just need to know that THEY can have great results without the usage of aas...


----------



## gymrat827

i may have to give this a go.....


----------



## Joliver

I decided to answer a few questions---with the same post, because post count is like golf....the lower the number--the better.  




J20 said:


> Do you guys feel that being chemically enhanced is better in terms of these pl programs?



An enhanced lifter will, as a general statement, progress faster than a natural lifter.




DieYoungStrong said:


> I feel that being chemically enhanced is better for any program...



Not for the chess program.  You automatically lose it you flip the board and attack the other player.




Fsuphisig said:


> Is this a serious question lol ofcourse ! Your gunna get huge



Remember, while gaining muscle is a component of powerlifting (to move up weight classes), it isn't a primary goal of the program.  If you want to gain more muscle, you must increase accessory volume in a "accumulation" (hypertrophy) phase.  




J20 said:


> What i meant is is it still possible to obtain great results doing any pl routine without being chemically enhanced?



Yes, it is possible to get great gains in strength and size on the cube without being on AAS.  In fact, Dave Tate would be the first to say that he was fooled several times by guys, who he thought was on steroids (though they claimed they were natural) because of their phenomenal performance on the platform. Then later, they would gain hundreds of pounds on their totals when the actually did take juice.  He talks about it on youtube.  If you can fool DT (who has made a career in PLing) you can fool anyone--and that means that you can get what you want without AAS using these programs. 




J20 said:


> Nice! Gl bro! Im gonna see how it pans out... Then might add some chems if need be



Keep in mind, if you start the program naturally, your programming percentages will need to be re-evaluated periodically if you decide to start taking juice.  You would also want to reconsider the amount of volume due to your enhanced recovery capabilities.  




f.r.a.n.k. said:


> "Let me say this..." LOL!
> Great post brother



LOL! Thanks, Frank!!!




gymrat827 said:


> i may have to give this a go.....



If you are thinking about it....you might as well come over to the dark side GR.  We're like motel 6 up in this bitch....We'll leave the light on for ya...


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> Not for the chess program.  You automatically lose it you flip the board and attack the other player.




Can he still continue if I hit him Cobra Kai style in the nose...made him choke on his own blood?


----------



## Joliver

Maintenance Man said:


> Can he still continue if I hit him Cobra Kai style in the nose...made him choke on his own blood?



.....Sweep tha leg. You have a problem with that!?!?


----------



## Rumpy

Jol's natural, (on the planet he's from it natural to pin yourself ED)


----------



## Joliver

Rumpy said:


> Jol's natural, (on the planet he's from it natural to pin yourself ED)



I pin so much that I could blow a .08 on a Breathalyzer just from the BA in my gear.


----------



## Maintenance Man

joliver said:


> I pin so much that I could blow a .08 on a Breathalyzer just from the BA in my gear.



No its cause I'm secretly injecting extra BA into your gear in the dark of night...to remind you how much of a pain in the ass...quads and delts you are


----------



## nissan11

Joliver, just to be clear, for rep days there will only be one set done for 8 reps, right? Then it's accessory work?


----------



## IHI

Ran this program last spring to mix it up, it was a brutal month and i said screw cardio, my azz was huffing and puffing every WO with cardio like heart rate. May give it a go again and try to do at least a 4 month stint if my old body can handle it, but going to run out this 5/3/1 i started a few months ago and getting good results with.


----------



## ATLRigger

How do you execute a dynamic bench press? Just fast and hard lift off your chest?


----------



## SFGiants

ATLRigger said:


> How do you execute a dynamic bench press? Just fast and hard lift off your chest?


----------



## ATLRigger

The dude in the video seems to advocate dynamic benching as a way to avoid injury over time.


----------



## Metalhead1

ATLRigger said:


> The dude in the video seems to advocate dynamic benching as a way to avoid injury over time.



Yes. Sustainability is another benefit of dynamic bench. Lighter weight for triples, between 9-15 sets, and less than a minute rest time. Lots of volume in a short amount of time.

Dynamic squatting is based pretty much on the same principles.


----------



## SFGiants

Metalhead1 said:


> Yes. Sustainability is another benefit of dynamic bench. Lighter weight for triples, between 9-15 sets, and less than a minute rest time. Lots of volume in a short amount of time.
> 
> Dynamic squatting is based pretty much on the same principles.



Speed squats were harder then max effort for me!


----------



## Metalhead1

SFGiants said:


> Speed squats were harder then max effort for me!



Me too. The limited rest times, and multiple sets of doubles, or 5's tend to kick my ass each week. I'm usually ok in the 50-55% range, with the resistance shit, but 60% has become my least favorite part of the waves.


----------



## SFGiants

Metalhead1 said:


> Me too. The limited rest times, and multiple sets of doubles, or 5's tend to kick my ass each week. I'm usually ok in the 50-55% range, with the resistance shit, but 60% has become my least favorite part of the waves.



Coach would claim it's the volume kicking are ass with shorts rest, bench easy peasy, squat was a motherfuker.


----------



## Metalhead1

SFGiants said:


> Coach would claim it's the volume kicking are ass with shorts rest, bench easy peasy, squat was a motherfuker.



For sure. It's definitely more taxing than dynamic bench. Kind of why I swap repetition bench in every now and then. More technique work, and volume.


----------

